# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Die Kraft in Dir - Mutmacher-Workshop für Männer mit Krebs

## Sonja95

Hallo zusammen,

die DKMS LIFE bietet jetzt auch einen kostenlosen Online-Workshop speziell für männliche Krebspatienten an, unter dem Motto: *Mental gestärkt und selbstbestimmt durch die Therapie*.
Anmelden kann man sich unter: www.dkms-life.de/pilotseminare

Viele Grüße
Sonja

----------

